# 22" Bike Check - Faction Bikes



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Faction Bikes 22" Zeitgeist

So Keith and the boys at Faction hooked me up with one of their Zeitgeist completes to test out. I swapped out the bars, stem, pedals, and seat. I frikken love this thing. It has big trails written all over it. 

Frame and Fork - Faction
Wheels and Tires - Faction
Cranks - Faction
Pedals - Colony PC
Stem - Shadow Conspiracy Attack
Bars - Proper TTL 8" x 28"
Seat Post - Kink Pivotal
Seat - Macneil
Brake Cable - Kink Linear


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i wanted to try a 22". rims are going to be a pain to find (only faction makes i think) fork is limited, tires, and frame. if 22" was popular and easy to find, i would try it out.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Be patient... this thing is money. I think it's going to be a hit.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

It looks sweet! Might be just the ticket for a guy like me who never really is comfy on a 20" but thinks a 24 is too similar to his 26" djer


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

if kids too small for 20" wheels get to ride 18" wheel bikes . . . . then dammit a 6'1"
200 lb man should be allowed to ride 22"s...... 

i have one and it's not weird at all. it's the most natural bike ever. feels instantly more comfortable than any 20" i've ever ridden. and that's 20+ years and 20+ bmx bikes worth.

bigger wheels roll over bumps easier.... but 22"s are still small enough that you have all the same maneuverability and rotation-ability. plus it just makes for a bike that is proportionally bigger. 20" wheel bikes have just gotten stretched out to accomodate full-grown men. they have not adapted in other ways. this is that adaptation.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks good Joel...can't wait to take it for a spin.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Great bike,*

Anymore pictures or info on this puppy? Thanks....CF.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

CRAZY FRED said:


> Anymore pictures or info on this puppy? Thanks....CF.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

cmc4130 said:


>


Shredder! The big dude rocks!


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Nice vid.*



cmc4130 said:


>


Thanks cmc4130........CF.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I need to post up some video... just so snowed in here in Coloradical. I may be going to the old school jam at woodward west in April.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

a lot of cool stuff going on lately with 22"s:

The FACTION Amero 22":










Manny's custom 22"wheel TrickStar:









Steve T's custom STANDARD 22"wheel bmx frame & fork:









Another custom STANDARD 22":









S&M offering custom 22" fork:
Custom S&M Fork - Classic

And . . . . I've got a batch of custom Velocity 22" rims for anyone interested in building a custom wheel set...pm me if interested.


----------

